# Roadbikereview Reputation



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Do you guys notice it? Let's start using it and start vouching for each other.

A primer:
<img src="https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/buttons/reputation.gif"> - This allows you to rank another user + or - and say something about them

Reputation Rating - The total of all the rankings other folks have given you.

Reputation Power - The weight of the + reputation you give to others. More established users wield a bigger rating.

Why it's important:
I don't know....:idea:

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Reputation left for you is at the bottom of this page.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/usercp.php


----------

